# Can I make jerky from pork ???



## shoneyboy (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been out of class for about 4 weeks now
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and I’m trying to soak up all of the smoking I can before classes start back up. So, here what I’m thinking of doing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I have a pork loin thawed out (was going to cook it for dinner, but I have been eating pork all week 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





). I was going to strip it length wise and make jerky out of it….. Cut some pieces about 1” cubed the length of the loin, then cure them for 24hrs….coat them with a nice coating of Garlic powder, Onion powder black pepper and maybe a little cayenne pepper, Worcestershire sauce and what ever else I can find in the cabinet that taste good….Just playing it by ear, tasting the sauce as I go, until I get something that I like out of it….The sauce, not the ear
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!  Then smoke it till it gets some nice color and hits that magical 160…… bag it, tag it and put it up for when I'm in a better mood for pork…..What’s your thoughts???? Thanks ShoneyBoy......


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2012)

You could make canadian bacon.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea that's an ideal too.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 8, 2012)

I make "ham" jerky from loin all the time.


~Martin


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2012)

And how do you do it Martin? I saw some pork jerky at the store the other day so somebody's makin it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 8, 2012)

I like to keep it simple.
Loin strips brined in ham stock, salt, pepper, brown sugar or molasses and cure #1.
Smoked and dried.
I sometimes add a touch of bourbon.
The ham stock gives it a richer ham flavor.

~Martin


----------



## viper1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jerky is nothing more then dried meat and can use any meat. That said loin is one of the best. You want no fat or as little as you can get. Its fat that cause jerky to spoil. quickly. I like  to use this for muscle Jerky:
Meat sliced 1/4 inch thick or cubed approximately 1"
1/2 cup Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 cup Apple Cider
1/4 cup soy sauce
11/4 Brown Sugar
2 TBS Black Pepper
2 TBS Salt
 make enough to cover meat and add enough cure#1 as required by weight of meat..
For a extra sweet Jerky I some times brush with honey before smoking
For a hot jerky I add Cayenne Pepper to taste.

Dry till the meat cracks when bent but still don't break. If it breaks it's too dry.


----------



## pinksalt (Jun 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I like to keep it simple.
> Loin strips brined in ham stock, salt, pepper, brown sugar or molasses and cure #1.
> Smoked and dried.
> I sometimes add a touch of bourbon.
> ...


We need pics!!!!!! I'm dying over here for a taste!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 10, 2012)

Pinksalt said:


> We need pics!!!!!! I'm dying over here for a taste!



I'll fire up a new batch sometime soon and start a new thread.


~Martin


----------



## johnnie walker (Jun 11, 2012)

Pinksalt Welcome to SMF.  Could you do use a favor and update your profile with your location?

Thanks, and we're glad to have you here.


----------



## pit boss tx (Feb 3, 2016)

Martin:

Just for giggles on varying recipe items; for the pork jerky cut some thicker strips along with the smaller strips.

After marinade for 24, then take thin bacon slices and wrap the thicker jerky strips and see how that works. I

am going to try this one too. Will thaw out a pork loin to process into strips. There is also an idea of cutting

the pork loin across the diameter such as round pork bacon or canadian slices. I know this cut will take up

more room in the dehydrator, but it will work there and on the rack in the oven.

Gary

Pit Boss TX


----------



## pit boss tx (Feb 3, 2016)

YES.....let your imagination be the guide. I am going to try some salmon jerky, bison, Elk when I can get it and anything else I can find to try out. That's the fun of our "Man Cave Smoking Skills." We can try anything we want. I've got my air gun sighted for a couple of "tree rats." Hey it's lean and veggie fed.....McDuh !


----------

